# Help WH people



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

We need more wheel horse stuff going on here. This part of the forum is almost dead. 
Grab a wh buddy an lets get ta posting or something.




Ronnie The Toolman :usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't says I've ever seen one in person, but from the photos I've seen, they look like great machines. Are they still made today?


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

They quit making them years ago after toro bought'em out. I don't remember when, but they were made by toro for a few years.
Mine is a 1979 C-101 10 hp. They all have a big heavy frame an heavy cast iron tranny/rearend combo.
They were made in Indiana an most of them can be found back east of the mississippi, but they start drying up around the middle of kansas north an south to the borders.

They were built about like the real old cub cadets, john deeres, an sears suburbans were back in the 60's, tough stuff...Bye



Ron :usa:


----------



## larry d wilson (Aug 3, 2009)

*larry*

Ok i'll put my horses up soon as i learn how.


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I had a C-80, about a 1979. I let it go 'cause I am interested in an older model. I'd like to restore something from the 60's, and smaller. I am going to post a question to this group to see what you guys recomend.


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Kinda like this?

Bet ya never seen one of these this size


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Those all your'n?


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope just from different shows

Heres one a guy copied an built out of Stainless except the engine, hood, an a coupla other pieces


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

I forgot to tell ya, this model was one of the first ones they made like this. They were nicknamed "Nut Roasters" because of where the engine was.......


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a '69 raider 10- has a 10HP teccy, and 6 speed trans ( 3 hi/3 low ) got it free like 4 years ago- in really bad shape- motor had no spark, so put a 5HP honda on it ( to see if it even moved) - it ran about 5 feet and the input shaft locked up because the input shaft berings were gone ( literally).

If it had been in better shape and more complete ( was missing alot of pieces) , it wouldve been restored, ive been told its not a rare tractor by any means either , so i decided to make a 'rat rod' hot rod from it.

Ill keep the stock sheet metal ( rust and all) and mount it to a 03 bolens chassis , lowered, twin cylender motor, golf kart wheels, built for speed ( correctly).

The first picture is the original tractor, the second is my inspiration for modding it ( its not mine - i found that pic online at a tractor racing site ).

I havent had time to start working on it yet, as other projects are in the way.

I have plans for the original WH trans( once i get around to fixing it)- a future project is to make a 4x4 lawntractor - itll be mounted under the front of my GT6000 chassis.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The Toolman said:


> Nope just from different shows
> 
> Heres one a guy copied an built out of Stainless except the engine, hood, an a coupla other pieces


$$$ Cha $$$ Ching $$$ ! Nice job on that tractor, WOW! Thanks for the pictures Toolman.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I have a '69 raider 10- has a 10HP teccy, and 6 speed trans ( 3 hi/3 low ) got it free like 4 years ago- in really bad shape- motor had no spark, so put a 5HP honda on it ( to see if it even moved) - it ran about 5 feet and the input shaft locked up because the input shaft berings were gone ( literally).
> 
> If it had been in better shape and more complete ( was missing alot of pieces) , it wouldve been restored, ive been told its not a rare tractor by any means either , so i decided to make a 'rat rod' hot rod from it.
> 
> ...


Should be interesting to watch this project come together. Hope when you get going, that you toss up some pictures.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I plan to- itll be a little while before i get started on it. I did a mock up for it ( just sat the pieces together) - it looked pretty mean just like that. 

I came across the idea of leaving the stock sheetmetal with its original 'petina' after seeing some rat rod vehicles, usually they have big motors and look pretty rough on the outside- im still debating on a verticle shaft 18.5HP briggs twin or ( if i can get it running) a 20HP horizontal shaft onan motor. 

Another reason ill leave the original tins alone is if i happen to come across another WH with worse metal - i can just swap it over.


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Check this one out (more pictures): IMG_9171 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

*First Love*

:furious:Wheel Horse tractor have always been my first love. They can still be found, here in mid MI, if you look for them. I have a 1969 Raider 12 that came with a 42" deck, a 42" dozor blade, and a 36" grader blade. After 40 years of service the rod started knocking so now she is being restored thou it is a slow process due to funds. I dont have alot of pictures of it but here is one when a ramp dropped off the trailer as I was backing out. Luckly my trailer isn't high off the ground. I have good ramps now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a great shot there! Looks like an umpire at the rear declaring "Safe"! Did you have to change your shorts afterward?:lmao:


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

I love wheel horses and have 3. The old ones are good, heavy duty machines with awesome kohler engines but if you ask me, wheel horse made it's best machines immediately after they were bought out by toro, before they got all cheesy. Before toro, they did not do much with hydrostatic drives and i think toro was the one who started putting onan engines on em. Onan is a great engine.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id like to find another better WH someday - at least with the mowing deck . Mine is just too far gone and too abused. My 90's craftsman GT6000 has a 20HP twin opposed onan- id like to hear it run someday ( has no spark) , just havent had time to work on it - itd fit perfect on my WH rat rod tractor project.


----------



## flywheels (May 11, 2010)

Here's my 1056 diesel.


----------

